# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  F2 Xantos 285

## Gast

Hallo,

Ich bin am ueberlegen mir ein F2 Xantos 285 gebraucht zuzulegen.Ich hab jetzt nach 1,5 jaehriger Surfpause wieder angefangen zu surfen und moecht mir halt mein eigenes Board kaufen.Bin jetzt kein blutiger Anfaenger aber hab die Powerhalse auch noch nicht drauf.Frueher bin ich immer ein 3,25 langes F2 gefahren. Ich bin das Xantos letztes Wochenende Probe gefahren und es kam mir doch extrem wackelig vor.Ich hab mich bei normalen Halsen und Wenden schon oefters ins Wasser gelegt.Ins gleiten bin ich auch gekommen und dann hats auch richtig Bock gemacht,Beachstart ging auch. Nun meine Frage : Soll ich mir lieber doch ein breiteres Board zulegen was nicht zu wackelig ist oder werd ich das Xantos mit meinen 70Kilo irgendwann unter Kontrolle kriegen? Ich will halt auch ein Board mit dem ich noch was anfangen kann wenn ich noch fortgeschrittener bin.

Danke fuer eure Rat,

mcgyver100

----------


## Gast

huhu Mac!

Spontan wrde ich dir dazu raten, dir ein etwas greres Brett zu gnnen. Die neuen widbody boards sind aufgrund ihrer greren Breite deutlich fehlerverzeihender als ltere Bretter. Nichts desto trotz sind sie genauso sportlich zu fahren, teilweise fr das gleiche Geld zu haben und gleiten und halsen wirklich gut.
Du schreibst leider nicht, wo du surfst. Fr den Fall, dass du auf Seen surfst, wrde ich auf alle Flle zu einem neueren Modell greifen (da dort im Schnitt nicht so viel Wind ist). Diese Bretter lassen grere Segel zu und deine (Gleit)Zeit auf dem Wasser nimmt deutlich zu.
Auch lassen sich viele dieser Bretter bombig kontrollieren und in den gleichen Windbereich hinein fahren wie der Xantos.

Ich gehr nu auch schon zu den etwas betagteren Surfern und hab in der langen Zeit viele Bretter probiert und besessen. Mit meinen 75 Kg hab ich frher fter versucht die 'Ein-Brett-Lsung' zu finden und bin dann bei Brettern zwischen 110 und 125 Litern gelandet. Die lassen sich geil halsen und auch relativ lange fahren. ABER unten heraus passiert nicht viel (gleiten nicht so frh an) und sie lassen sich bei Hack auch nicht so gut fahren wie kleinere Bretter.
Das ist in meinen Augen ein fauler Kompromis. Gnstiger finde ich dann Bretter zwischen 135 und 150 Litern (wie etwa Xantos 290, 300, Starboard Carve 145, Fanatic Stingray etc.). Die bieten dir auch die Statilitt, die du so vermisst.
Wenn der Wind zunimmt und du hast nur das eine Brett, einfach ne kleinere (aber gute) Finne drunter und du kannst die Bretter auch noch bis weit in die 5 bft gut fahren. Hher ist mglich, macht auch noch Spass aber eben nicht ideal. Dann macht ein 2. Brett (bei gestiegenem hherem Fahrknnen) mehr Sinn. Gute (Zweit-)Bretter kriegst du dann bei e-bay schon fr recht wenig Geld. Alte Axxis, Screamer, etc. die fr um die 100-150 Euro weggehen.
Fr den Anfang sollte aber ein greres Freeride (wie oben beschrieben) reichen. Seit etwa 5-6 Jahren fahre ich meistens Bretter um die 145 Liter und die kleineren kommen meistens nur im Frhjahr und im Herbst (um die 90 L) zum Einsatz. Zum Lernen taugen sie aber nicht (oder nur fr wahre Bewegungstalente).


Cheers,
Olli

----------


## Gast

Hallo,

Danke fuer die Info.Dann werd ich mir wohl ein etwas breiteres Board zulegen. Ich surfe meist nur an Seen weil ich nicht so die Moeglichkeit hab aufs Meer zu kommen. Der Surflehrer an meinem See meinte,dass die breiteren Boards etwas schwerer zu halsen sind.Eignen sie sich dann trotzdem fuer Halsenschueler?

Thx,

mcgyver100

----------


## Gast

Er hat sich wahrscheinlich nur ungnstig ausgedrckt.
Es ist richtig, da man fr Halsen auf breiteren Brettern (breiteres Heck) mit lngeren Finnen mehr Druck im Vergleich zu einem kleinen Brett aufwenden mu um enger zu halsen. Das wird fr dich aber anfangs ohne Bedeutung bleiben, da du erst einmal eine ruhige Plattform zum ben bentigst und grere Radien bei den Halsen dir mehr Zeit lassen, dich auf die Technik zu konzentrieren.
Ob ein Brett schwer zu halsen ist, hngt aber nicht von seiner Gre oder von seinem Volumen ab. Es gibt groe Bretter die butterweich zu halsen sind und kleinere, die nur von sehr erfahrenen Surfern gleitend um die Ecke zu bringen sind. Auch der Radius der Halse ist nicht vom Volumen sondern von Faktoren wie der Heckform, Finnenlnge etc. abhngig.
Du kannst mir glauben, dass sich mein Carve superleicht halsen lt. Und nicht umsonst werden die meisten Bretter dieser Klasse (-150 L) als ideale Lernbretter fr Powerhalsen gesehen. Da sie meistens gute Gleiter sind und als Freeridebretter fr die Masse auch fehlerverzeihend und gutmtig zu fahren sind, kannst du auf ihnen leicht deine Erfahrungen in punkto Gleiten, Halsen, Schlaufen, Trapez etc. machen.

Cheers,
Olli

----------


## Gast

Man Olli,

Du hast ja echt nen Plan vom Surfen ! Also danke fuer die Infos !

Bis denn,

mcgyver100

----------


## Gast

Hallo macgyver!

bastel die doch ein board aus ein paar streichhlzern, stck zeitung und einer broklammer! :) sorry, dass mute ich schreiben...

wenn du einen xantos nimmst, dann den 295 mit 133 litern. den hab ich auch. der andere wr fr dich zu klein. das 1.mal auf dem 295 bin ich schon stndig reingefallen. seit 2 jahren und ich bin echt zufrieden. nur steigen mit der zeit die ansprche. aber zum lernen fand ich ihn ok, schn robust, geht nicht gleich bei jedem schleudersturz was kaputt. will mir jetzt auch ein etwas breiteres und krzeres brett kaufen.


aloha
karsten

----------


## Gast

Hi, ich muss Olli und Karsten zustimmen. Hatte selbst den 295er Xantos, ein sehr gutes Brett was die Eigenschaften anbelangt. Halst traumhaft leicht, geht gut durch kabbeliges Wasser und kann mit einem 8ter Rigg und entsprechender Finne gut gefahren werden. Habe schliesslich nur auf den AHD FD 70 gewechselt, weil ich damit auch mit dem 9.2er Racesegel noch gut fahren kann. Da war der Xantos nicht mehr ideal. Ansonsten meine Empfehlung ein Freerider im 70 - 80 cm Bereich und zwei Finnen, je nach dem 38/46 oder 40/48 cm, kommt auf die Segelgrssen an die du einsetzt.

----------

